# Need repair manual for Tecumseh VLV65



## defender918 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi I have an Eager -1 6.75 Hp Sears model 917.377271, engine model 143.976500 which I'm told is the VLV65 mower.She'll run for a little while then just die, after it cools it will start up and run a little while longer and stall again. I'm waiting for a new spark plug and air filter in the mean time, but I'm sure it's due to have the carb cleaned. I don't want to go hammering into this thing without the manual, any help is much appreciated.


----------



## defender918 (Jun 1, 2008)

*It's like that scene*

from Life Aquatic where everyone goes through the water and Bill Murray is the only one who gets leeches on him. I don't get answers to ??Not even a suggestion? but everyone else does ? In the immortal words of Bill from that scene ,"I'm the only one,what gives"


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't have a VLV service manual, but you can look up illustrated parts lists at Sears.com and we can all walk you through your carburetor. Check your fuel cap and make sure its venting and not causing your fuel tank to draw a vacuum and stop feeding fuel to the carburetor after a short run time.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't have a manual either, however the IPL at www3.sears.com says they have the repair manual in sock pt#695578 for $7.99. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## defender918 (Jun 1, 2008)

*She's alive again, no more stalling*

I replaced air filter, spark plug, changed the oil, added a little Sta-bil to the gas tank and didn't get a chance to clean the carb, BUT she's running fine now and doesn't stall anymore. I also drilled some holes in the gas cap (probably the real culprit).


----------



## marcvb (May 30, 2008)

hello everyone i have the manual of the vlv on pdf file (9 MB),send your email and i return the file to you.
[email protected]


----------

